# Seed life



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

I have been collect seed, how long will the live. Thanks anyone


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Depends on type of seed and how you store them (also how you collect them if not store brought). Some veggie seeds are short lived and some 5-6 years. Special storage techniques may change this.

A good reference is : Growing and Saving Vegetable Seeds, garden way publishing, ISNB 0-88266-132-9


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I dry and pack in mylar before tossing into the chest freezer. I understand that keeps most seeds above 80% germination rate for 4+ years.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

If you buy store bought the nice lady from VA dept of Ag says they test seeds to ensure they have a germination rate for so many years after. Think she said it was 90% for year two and down some for each year not used


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

http://ccetompkins.org/resources/seed-for-the-garden-virginia-extension


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank you I have printed that


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Last year I found some Moon Flower seeds that had to have been 5 +years old. They all grew into beautiful flowers. I also planted some Snow Peas from seeds that were less than a year old and only a few took. So who knows?


----------

